# Das richtike Bike...



## LeeAnn (3. Januar 2006)

... 

Hallo alle zusammen,

nachdem ich ein paar mal mit dem Rad meines Freundes (Votec M6) gefahren bin, möchte ich mir nun selber auch gerne ein gutes Bike kaufen. Jedoch sollte man damit ebenfalls gut auf ebener Strecke an Bundesstraßen etc. fahren können (also kein reines Mountenbike, aber auch für Fahrten im z.B. Benther Berg - der bei mir gleich um die Ecke ist - sollte es geeignet sein). Mein Freund hat mir vorgeschlagen ein Votec Tox (light) zu nehmen. Da ich mich aber nicht einfach so festlegen will, suche ich noch nach Alternativen von anderen Herstellern. Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich, was gut geeignet wäre?

Ausserdem würde es mich interesseieren, wo man in der Gegend um Hannover (Richtung Ronnenberg, Gehrden...) noch gut fahren kann.

Bereits im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

LeeAnn


----------



## Ober (5. Januar 2006)

Na Votec hat schon schicke Räder gebaut. Leider sind die grade (mal wieder) pleite gegangen und waren auch meist arg teuer. Wenn Du aber noch ein Bike reduziert beim Händler finden solltest ist das auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl.
Mal auf der Strasse kann man mit jedem MTB fahren, das ist nicht die Frage. Aber es ist immer ein Kompromiss, ein reines Rennrad macht auf der Strasse immer mehr Spass. Eventuell solltest Du Dir aber dann kein Fully, sondern nur ein Hardtail kaufen. Die Dinger sind leichter und haben einen entsprechend besseren Vortrieb auf der Straße.
Alternativen gibt es viele, auf jeden Fall immer mal verschiede Bikes Probefahren beim Händler. Sehr preiswerte Bikes findest Du bei bergamont, aber grade momentan findet man genug reduzierte Bikes aus 2005 die man bedenkenlos kaufen kann. Wie viel Geld willst du denn ausgeben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeeAnn (5. Januar 2006)

Dann muss ich wohl mal zum Händler meines Vertrauens fahren und schauen was der anbietet  
Ich dachte für den Anfang an 700 - 800 Euro. Später kann ich ja immer noch Teile austauschen, die mich nicht zu frieden stellen oder wo ich mich steigern kann. Oder ist das unrealistisch?


----------



## Ober (5. Januar 2006)

mmm, das ist eng gesteckt....dann würde ich Dir empfehlen auch mal das Scott Scale 60 unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Der Rahmen ist OK und mit den Teilen kann man erst mal leben.
Kann man sich z.B. bei http://www.bikediscount.com/
auf der Homepage anschauen


----------



## taifun (5. Januar 2006)

LeeAnn schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ich wohl mal zum Händler meines Vertrauens fahren und schauen was der anbietet
> Ich dachte für den Anfang an 700 - 800 Euro. Später kann ich ja immer noch Teile austauschen, die mich nicht zu frieden stellen oder wo ich mich steigern kann. Oder ist das unrealistisch?



Fahr mal da hin :http://www.bikeshops.de/radland/
Da findest mit sicherheit das richtige und wirst gut beraten ,kannst Probefahren und ist auch nicht weit von Dir.Direkt am Dammtor.


----------



## pimpelmoser (5. Januar 2006)

also scott gibbet zum beispiel dort:
www.rad-master.de
müsste auch so ca. in der Nähe sein...


----------



## Ober (7. Januar 2006)

Na das sind doch schon einige Tips. 
Preislich sehr attrakiv ist übrigens auch CUBE:
http://www.bike-side.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=21_26_80&products_id=2191

Wir wollen hier aber natürlich auch erfahren für welches Modell Du Dich dann entschieden hast wenn es soweit ist !


----------



## northpoint (7. Januar 2006)

Hmmm,
passt dieser Thead nicht eher in die Abteilung Kaufberatung?


----------



## Quen (7. Januar 2006)

LeeAnn schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem würde es mich interesseieren, wo man in der Gegend um Hannover (Richtung Ronnenberg, Gehrden...) noch gut fahren kann.


Nabend!

Den Benther Berg hast du ja schon genannt... ca. 2-3 km vom Benther Berg entfernt liegt der Gehrdener Berg - ist ähnlich hoch und groß wie der Benther, hat viele Singletrails und ist halt ganz nett für zügige CC-Runden!

Möchtest du mehr HM und noch mehr Trails, wirst du sicherlich im Deister glücklich werden. Ansonsten kann man die drei "Berge" auch wunderbar zu einer Tour kombinieren.

Was bzw. wieviel fährst du denn?!


----------



## taifun (16. Januar 2006)

Na,was hast jetzt für ein Bike geholt ?? 
Wälder schon unsicher gemacht ?


----------



## LeeAnn (17. Januar 2006)

Noch habe ich gar keines gekauft. War einige Tage beruflich weg und hatte keine Zeit mich zu kümmern. Am Samstag werde ich mal auf "Shopping-Tour" gehen. *smile*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (18. Januar 2006)

LeeAnn schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag werde ich mal auf "Shopping-Tour" gehen. *smile*



Viel Spaß dabei,das das richtige findest.....


----------

